# New kitty parent in Thailand



## Traveling Cats (Sep 10, 2014)

Hi all,

I recently adopted a kitten I found at a bus station in Malaysia. We live in Thailand and were doing some work across the border when I found this adorable, pathetically dirty and skinny kitten with eyes so crusted over she could barely see.

She is the most affectionate cat I have ever known and we have quickly fallen in love with her. We plan to take her back to the US when we return in December.

I know nothing about cats and have never owned one, so hope to get some good advice from cat owners here!


----------



## Sylvie'smom (Sep 9, 2013)

Welcome to our forum! Thank you for saving the kitten from almost certain death - so glad you have decided to bring her back to the US with you. I am sure we all would love to see pictures of your sweet wee one!


----------



## Arvada (Aug 25, 2014)

Wow, your first kitten? You are gonna wonder how you ever lived without a kitty in your life. Cats are such beautiful creatures, and they all have their own unique personalities. It sounds like you are already learning about your new kitty's personality. I love affectionate cats, because I am an affectionate person. My oldest cat, Truth, already knows, she is going to be hugged, snuggled, and kissed all over her head and face. She likes the snuggles and hugs, but I know when I kiss her she thinks I am nuts. You can see it in her face, and the way she looks at me after. My kitten Storm is fine with any type of affection, as long as it isn't during play time. My newest kitten, SoCo, is the most chill kitten I've ever met. He just goes with the flow, purring all day long. He is very affectionate too, and if I am not petting him, he often rubs himself all over me. Silly boy. I look forward to hearing more about your new baby. Have you named her yet? What color is she? Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Welcome to CF. One lucky kitten to find you. Can't wait to see photos. So glad you are taking her with you. Have you started checking on the documents and what you need to do to get her back?


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Welcome to the forum! First things first! Get her to a vet to be checked out. Worming is a must and shots and then neutering! How old is this baby? A pic would help if you don't know. These babies go into sexual maturity quickly so don't delay!


----------



## Traveling Cats (Sep 10, 2014)

Thanks for the warm welcome! 

Here are some pics of our beautiful wee one. I think she has very amazing eyes and I was quite impressed when she finally opened them for us!










I took her to a vet in Malaysia before we crossed into Thailand - I was worried about the customs situation but no one even asked to see her vet records. But she also had those worms Marcia mentioned... we found them in her poo. Some were almost as long as she is! *ewwwyuckgross*

She also needed an antibiotic ointment for her eyes, which neither one of us enjoyed applying.

The vet said she is maybe 3 or 4 months old, but that doesn't seem right to me. She only weighed 560 grams last week and she doesn't have her middle teeth yet. Anybody have an idea how old she is?










Here she is with daddy in her favorite sleeping position


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

AWW, she is so beautiful!


----------



## Sylvie'smom (Sep 9, 2013)

Oh my!! What a sweet little girl! I think she looks younger than 3-4 months but I guess being neglected and having to fend for herself, she didn't grow as fast as a normal kitten.


----------



## Traveling Cats (Sep 10, 2014)

we went to a new vet today who suggests she is a little under 8 weeks, so we picked her up around or a little under 6 weeks old.


----------



## Princess Kitty (Aug 26, 2014)

awww she is such a cutie ! welcome to the forum !


----------



## Scat Man (Aug 21, 2014)

Best of luck with your new addition! I like reading stories like this it lets me know there are still some people in the world with compassion.


----------



## Gandalf&Endor (Jun 9, 2014)

What a beautiful kitten! Those eyes are just beautiful! You are a great cat dad for sure!


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

Welcome!! Aww, she is absolutely precious... and those eyes are gorgeous! Thank goodness you could save her and bring her home with you... she is a lucky girl!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Any chance you can post more pictures, please?


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh what a great story.  She is a sweetie, and you are too, for taking her in. You'll love having her around - she already looks like quite the snuggle bunny!


----------



## KsKatt (Jul 6, 2014)

She is old enough that you are going to get to keep that beautiful blue eye color! Looks like a little Siamese mix, watch out they can be very vocal. I love talkers myself.:love2


----------

